# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si te "lexojme" bashkebiseduesin:

## helene

Nese ne takimin e pare, ajo prek buzet ndersa ai rregullon kravaten
nuk eshte thjesht nje çeshtje kruajtje ose veshjeje te gabuar.
Sipas eksperteve gjate "gjuajtjes" perdorim gjuhen e trupit per te
komunikuar ato qe vihemi ne siklet po ti themi me fjale.
 Pra, kembet ,duart,krahet flasin per ne dhe tregojne
nese po genjejme,nese personi perballe na intereson vertete,
ose ndihemi ne siklet. 

*Per meshkujt:

 Ulur me kembe te hapura duke rregulluar kravaten*

-Kjo tregon nje njeri qe ne pavetedije ve ne dukje
virilitetin e vete.S'ka dyshim qe i intereson personi
qe ka perballe.Nese rregullon kravaten dhe floket
do te thote qe ka deshire te jete i bukur dhe njekohesisht
te uli tensionin e situates.

* Prek majen e hundes*

-Betohem qe jam i sinqerte! Kujdes!
eshte shenje mashtrimi. Genjeshtrat s'duhet te thuhen 
dhe femijet kur genjejne vene doren ne buze,si per te
mos lene fjalet te dalin.Tek te rriturit instikti eshte
i njejte, vetem se po te prekeshin buzet do kuptoheshin
ndaj gjesti shkon te hunda :buzeqeshje: 

*Ne kembe, me kembet e hapura*

-Jam i forte!
Ashtu si kafshet qe drejtojne qimet per tu dukur me te medhenj,
kembet e hapura tek nje mashkull sherbejne per ta bere te duket
te qendrueshem dhe te forte dhe ndonjehere mund te jete terheqese
per nje femer.Shpesh ky pozicion tregon agresivitet dhe dominim.
Me pak fjale do te thote qe personi perballe nuk paraqitet"paqesisht"

*Duke lozur me çelesat mbeshtetet ne mur.*

-Ky pozicion,ne momente te veçanta,lexohet si disponibilitet i mashkullit
kundrejt femres.Prekja e sendeve duke lozur,terheq vemendjen dhe eshte 
nje kerkese shoqerie,por edhe kerkese kuptimi dhe pranimi.

* Ulur,ve njeren kembe mbi tjetren duke formuar nje trekendesh me kembet*

-nuk me pelqen ajo qe po thua!
nje mbyllje pothuajse kercenuese.Kush vepron keshtu zakonisht
nuk eshte dakort me ate qe tjetri po thote dhe eshte gati
te "sulmoje"sapo ti jepet mundesia.Duart qe mbajne kemben 
mund te jene prova :xhoker: am gati te te jap nje "shkelm" zanor.

*spostohet ne ane te karriges*

-S'po duroj dot me!
Personave pak te vemendshem ky u duket si nje veprim
pozitiv qe anon nga ata.Ne te vertete do te thote
qe personi mezi po pret te mbaroje biseda dhe te iki :buzeqeshje: 
Nje keshille: me mire te mbyllet biseda shpejt dhe te ngriheni
per te mos ngelur keq.

----------


## helene

*prek qafen pas*

-Me perkund Me perkedhel!
Gjestet me te cilat perkedhelim veten gjate nje bisede
shpesh fshehin kerkese embelsie dhe perkujdesjeje.
Perkedhelja ne nje vend kaq delikat si ky rast,
tregon nevoje per te qene i sigurte per personin qe na rri perballe.

*prek veshin*

-personi qe prek veshin edhe pse e ben pa e vene re
zakonisht po degjon me shume vemendje ate qe po i themi
nje menyre e pavetedijshme per te na thene qe po na degjon
Shume studime kane treguar qe femrave u pelqen ti degjojne
ndaj kjo eshte gjeja e pare qe vene re te nje mashkull :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Gjuha joverbale nuk ben kurre gabime. Personalisht jam shume e ndjeshme dhe perpiqem ta deshifroj.

----------


## helene

mungon pjesa e shpjegimit te sjelljeve te femrave, po s'e lashe kastile, thjesht s'kisha kohe , ndaj po e shkruaj tani :buzeqeshje: 

 Per femrat ath :buzeqeshje: 

* nese nje femer eshte duke lozur me floket e saj gjate bashkebisedimit*

 Deshire per mbrojtje:Sipas disa ekspetreve gjesti tregon ne disa raste deshire per
dashuri dhe mbrojtje.Ky gjest, pak a shume feminor qe behet shpesh n ga femrat
edhe shume terheqes per meshkujt sepse zgjon instiktin e atesise.

*Ulur me kembe nje mbi tjetren, pulpa e kembes prek gjurin nen te*

 Shif çfare kembesh! Te tregojne qe jane ne forme eshte e rendesishme per dy veta qe duan te terheqin vemendjen e njeri tjetrit.Gjeste te tilla te pavetedijshme perdoren shpesh.
ne kete rast duke shtypur pulpen pas gjurit,ajo(pulpa) behet me "interesante" ne syte e personit tjeter.

*kembet njera mbi tjetren dhe duarkryq*

 Eshte nje menyre mbrojtjeje ne te gjitha anet.Me ane te kraheve mbrohet zemra
me kembet pjeset intime.Kur jemi te vegjel fshihemi pas mamit, ndersa kur rritemi 
fshihemi me ane te kufijve qe krijojne gjymtyret tona, si te duam te themi qe ato qe degjojme s'na pelqejne.

*kembet njera mbi tjetren,e sipermja pak a shume e lirene lekundje,duke lozur me unazen*

 Kembet njera mbi tjetren s'jane gjithnje shenj mbrojtjeje,sidomos nese e sipermja eshte e lire dhe lekundet lehtas, qe eshte sinjal terheqes.Loja me unazen duke e rrotulluar ne gisht tregon interes te veçante per personin perballe.

*prek veshin* 

s'dua te degjoj me.
zakonisht kur s'duam te degjojme mbyllim veshet me duar, po jo gjithnje situata na e lejon kete gje.Prekja e veshit si papritur tregon qe personi s'do te degjoje me,ose qe do te thote diçka.

*ne kembe kembet te kqyrezuara dhe dora te mesi*

nje pozicion ne dukje i shkujdesur por qe ne te vertete tregon siklet dhe bezdi per situaten.
eshte dhe kjo nje menyre mbrojtjeje e vetes.

*prek buzet me dore*

deshire per te hapur gojen per gjume.
kjo ndodh shpesh gjate mesimit apo ne pune,por ne nje bashkebisedim eshte shenje merzie.tregon ne disa raste dhe dyshim per fjalet e personit qe po flet.


ok have fun njerez. vetem mos u mendoni shume se harroni ça kishit per te thene :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Interesante helena! Megjithate s'para besoj ne keto lloj shenjash. Jeta s'eshte calculated!!
Dua te them, nese dikush prek veshin, ndoshta e ben se i kruhet. Nese prek qafen, ndoshta i ka ngrire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helene

Hi congy,
 qellimi i ketyre shenjave nuk eshte llogaritja e jetes,dallohet kur dikush prek veshin sepse i kruhet :buzeqeshje: 
 jane te verteta aq sa jane sjelljet e kafsheve gjate periudhes qe kerkojne partneret e tyre per tu riprodhuar :buzeqeshje:  ,sidoqofte nuk jane keto te vetmet dhe nuk mund te lexohen te gjitha pasi s'do kishte asgje te bukur "gjujtja" pa surprizen:P

----------


## MisCongeniality

Te kuptoj helena qe "gjuajtja" ka vendin e vet...por ca nga ato shpjegimet s'mu duken te sakta ne fushen e gjuetise. Lol. . Psh, thote qe nese nje djale ne kembe me kembet hapur...do te thote qe eshte i forte. Oh, please!  :buzeqeshje:  S'e di po me ben te qesh kjo.
Ose psh, thote qe nese nje vajze luan me unazen e saj, tregon interes te vecante per personin perballe. S'e di por une kur luaj me unazen, e bej kur jam ne siklet...s'ka rendesi kush eshte perpara meje...mund te jete nje mesues, shok, shoqe etj.  
Nejse, pak rendesi ka. Muhabet po bejme. Por mendoj se per njerez te ndryshem, sjellja eshte e ndryshme. Shiko filmin HITCH dhe do e kuptosh se njeriu ca here harron dhe te marre fryme kur e pelqen ate tjetrin.

----------


## FLOWER

edhe per mua komunikimi joverbal eshte shume i rendesishem, arrin te thote ate qe nuk e thojne fjalet. megjithate jam e idese qe secili ka nje menyre te tijen se si shpreh ndjenja apo mesazhe te caktuara me ane te ketij komunikimi keshtu qe besoj se duhet studiuar individi dhe pastaj te arrish ne perfundime per ate individ te caktuar.

----------


## helene

> Psh, thote qe nese nje djale ne kembe me kembet hapur...do te thote qe eshte i forte. Oh, please!  S'e di po me ben te qesh kjo.


 jo nuk do te thote qe eshte i forte, po do te thote qe ne pavetedije do te tregoje epersi ose fortesi.gjithshka qe behet me shenjat joverbale eshte per te terhequr vemendjen e personit tjeter ose per te treguar antipati ndaj personit tjeter,dhe jo per te treguar karakterin tend mos e ngaterro.



> une psh e kam zakon qe prek qafen kur flas me njerezit, meshkuj e femra. Dmth i bie qe heshturazi u kerkoj atyre te me perkundin, perkedhelin?


 teorikisht po, do te thote qe ti ne pergjithesi je person qe ke deshire per kontaktin fizik me njerezit dhe per perkedheljet e tyre,dhe perkedheljet s'jane vetem ne sekse te kunderta po dhe nga nje shoqe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

> jo nuk do te thote qe eshte i forte, po do te thote qe ne pavetedije do te tregoje epersi ose fortesi.gjithshka qe behet me shenjat joverbale eshte per te terhequr vemendjen e personit tjeter ose per te treguar antipati ndaj personit tjeter,dhe jo per te treguar karakterin tend mos e ngaterro.


Sorry, po per mua eshte budallallek nese nje cun e tregon-mendon fortesine ne ate lloj menyre. Fjala ka me shume peshe tek nje mashkull dhe fare thjesht tregon epersi apo fortesi  :shkelje syri:  Te pakten per mua!!




> teorikisht po, do te thote qe ti ne pergjithesi je person qe ke deshire per kontaktin fizik me njerezit dhe per perkedheljet e tyre,dhe perkedheljet s'jane vetem ne sekse te kunderta po dhe nga nje shoqe


Nejse se kjo pyetja i takon Kuqes dhe ajo ta kthen vete pergjigjen porrrrrr me sa kuptova une ti po flisje per "riprodhimin", apo jo?

----------


## helene

:buzeqeshje:  me vjen keq qe ti nuk po kupton ate qe them,sepse eshte e kunderta e asaj qe thua ti.
Nuk flitet per mendim ne kete rast,nuk eshte mashkulli qe MENDON po thjesht vepron,nuk jane veprime qe njeriu i ben me vetedije,jane pak a shume reminishenca te kafsheve.

 per sa i perket asaj qe i thashe Kuqes ishte meqenese ajo tha qe bente te njejtin veprim ne bashkebisedim me femrat, dhe sjelljet joverbale disa i perkasin çdo rasti dhe disa ne veçanti "riprodhimit" nese do ishte kjo menyra me afer instiktit per tu shprehur.

----------


## land

Hahahahahahaaa
Sa kollaj e kane psikologet per te vertetuar "teorite" e tyre,,, he?
Mjafton qe nje gje te mos jene ne gjendje ta vertetojne, dhe menjehere deklarojne se kjo shenje, veprim, apo gjest behet ne menyre te pavetedijshme!!!
Si nuk arriti njeri te me "lexoje" drejt mua deri tani? Sa te pakte jane personat qe kane arritur te "lexojne" ndonje gjest te rralle timin!!!! U ben 27  vjet keto te shkreta, dhe jam quajtur genjeshtar kur nuk kam qene, jam quajtur i vertete, kur kam dashur te genjej, e keshtu me rradhe...
Eshte e vertete qe shenjat e trupit dhe gjestet jane te rendesishme, nganjehere ato duan te thone diçka, dhe edhe mund te perkthehen, por kurrsesi nuk mund te shkruhen manuale per keto gjera.
Lexojini mire ato qe na keni rreshtuar aty, dhe do e kuptoni drejt ku e kam fjalen.
Psh, nese dikush ben dy prej ketyre gjesteve ne te njejten kohe? Shume prej tyre jane te kunderta fare!
Une, psh, di te lexoj syte, mimiken dhe gjestet e nje personi, por rralle here ato jane te njejta ne kuptim me gjestet egzakte qe mund te beje nje person tjeter.
Te tille libra, e dashur Helene, mund t'i lexoni per kuriozitet, por, ju keshilloj te mos e beni nese e dini se mund te ndikoheni prej tyre. Kjo eshte qe te evitoni ndonje situate te sikletshme qe mund te linde pas ndonje keqkuptimi nga ana juaj. Prandaj, disa situata kontradiktore mund edhe te evitohen.
Psh, ndonje djale qe i lexoi keto gjera tani,,, a jeni e sigurte qe neser kur te takohet me ju nuk po i ben gjestet "apostafat" per te te "blere" zemren? Mbase edhe i ka lexuar me pare. Apo psikologet qenkan gjahtaret me te suksesshem dhe te gjithe qenkan Don Zhuane? Per mua jane njerezit me mizerje dhe te panevojshem qe ecin mbi kete toke...
Prandaj, lerjani ne dore shancit, dhe te kini me besim ne instinktet dhe ne zemren tuaj...

----------


## helene

lol une i kam shkruar per kuriozitet, dhe jo per mesime manuali :buzeqeshje:  dhe ne fund po te shikosh kam thene qe ne fund te fundit me mire te mos mendosh sepse gjerat jane me mire kur nuk parashikohen dhe kur s'e vret mendjen.
 Eshte e vertete qe ka njerez qe sillen enkas ne nje menyre te caktuar,apo sepse ndoshta kane lexuar keto me lart si i kam lexuar  une etj etj.
Asnje nese s'eshte psikolog apo s'ka lexuar s'mund te interpretoje gjestet e trupit,po gjithnje instiktivisht u perjgigjet atyre,ndaj nese ty deri tani s'te ka kuptuar asnjehere ndonje person tjeter,shok apo shoqe qofte ndoshta si shumica e njerezve ne kete bote s'ke takuar personin e duhur? :buzeqeshje: 
kishte me shume shaka ne postimin tim sesa mund te mendosh,po ama dhe besim qe ato me lart jane te verteta,pavaresisht se trajtat e tyre nga personi ne person ndryshojne,po kjo eshte kompetence e personave te specializuar qe ti kuptojne,ndoshta dhe personave qe kane shume eksperience ne komunikimin me njerezit,ndryshe do ishim te gjithe psikologe.
 Te dish te gjitha keto edhe me shume si thua ti per psikologet,nuk eshte gjithnje avantazh,sepse te lexosh personin perballe te ben edhe te ndihesh ne siklet,dhe te mos jesh spontan prandaj psikologet s'jane dot Don Zhuane si thua ti,por nese pyetja do ishte mund te jene apo jo ath pergjigja eshte PO, ashtu si jane Don Zhuane ata meshkuj qe kane nje stil te veçante ne njohjen e femrave,dhe qe shume shume veprime dine ti bejne enkas :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Hahahahahahaaa
> Sa kollaj e kane psikologet per te vertetuar "teorite" e tyre,,, he?
> Mjafton qe nje gje te mos jene ne gjendje ta vertetojne, dhe menjehere deklarojne se kjo shenje, veprim, apo gjest behet ne menyre te pavetedijshme!!!
> Si nuk arriti njeri te me "lexoje" drejt mua deri tani? Sa te pakte jane personat qe kane arritur te "lexojne" ndonje gjest te rralle timin!!!! U ben 27  vjet keto te shkreta, dhe jam quajtur genjeshtar kur nuk kam qene, jam quajtur i vertete, kur kam dashur te genjej, e keshtu me rradhe...
> Eshte e vertete qe shenjat e trupit dhe gjestet jane te rendesishme, nganjehere ato duan te thone diçka, dhe edhe mund te perkthehen, por kurrsesi nuk mund te shkruhen manuale per keto gjera.
> Lexojini mire ato qe na keni rreshtuar aty, dhe do e kuptoni drejt ku e kam fjalen.
> Psh, nese dikush ben dy prej ketyre gjesteve ne te njejten kohe? Shume prej tyre jane te kunderta fare!
> Une, psh, di te lexoj syte, mimiken dhe gjestet e nje personi, por rralle here ato jane te njejta ne kuptim me gjestet egzakte qe mund te beje nje person tjeter.
> Te tille libra, e dashur Helene, mund t'i lexoni per kuriozitet, por, ju keshilloj te mos e beni nese e dini se mund te ndikoheni prej tyre. Kjo eshte qe te evitoni ndonje situate te sikletshme qe mund te linde pas ndonje keqkuptimi nga ana juaj. Prandaj, disa situata kontradiktore mund edhe te evitohen.
> ...


This is exactly what I was talking about!!! Te pergezoj se paske durim ne shtjellimin e mendimit tend dhe eshte teper llogjik!!

----------


## land

Mire me shpirti, se nuk ju kam korrigjuar, jo... Jam dakord edhe me ate shkrimin e pare, thjesht desha t'i beja nje saktesim nga ana ime... 
Gjithsesi, psikologet mund te jene don Juane, por shume me pak se meshkujt e tjere. Ne me te shumten e rasteve, psikologet jane njerezit me te mbyllur dhe qe jetojne me larg realitetit se gjithe te tjeret... Dmth, per mendimin tim, nese thellohemi shume ne keto "praktika" vetem sa e izolojme veten nga realiteti dhe do t'u japim shume rruge te lire paragjykimeve; perderisà nuk do te jemi kurre te perkryer per t'i "lexuar" te gjitha gjestet perkatese...(siç e thate dhe ju me siper; ato ndryshojne nga njeriu ne njeri)...
Me pelqeu ajo qe thate ne filim; SPONTANITETI... ajo eshte shija e nje marredhenieje ose lidhjeje, qofte edhe e momentit. Nese gjithshka eshte e llogaritur... pah! çfare vuajne ata qe e dine te ardhmen, apo jo?
Por, jam dakord me te gjithe ketu. Dhe ky nuk eshte afirmim kontradiktor.
 :xhemla:   te gjitheve...(me gjest kaq te qarte sa s'ka nevoje per "lexim"   :pa dhembe:  )

----------


## diikush

Mendoj qe verpimet qe behen ne menyre automatike (non-verbal behavior) jane mjaft signifikante, dhe ne varesi te situates, ato ka raste qe studiohen edhe shkencerisht (p.sh. ne raste te patologjive te ndryshme te ankthit, si ankth social, etj.) megjithese nuk diskutohet qe eshet e veshtire te krijosh 'manuale' per te tilla gjera. Shpesh here keto gjera studiohen duke u bazuar ne obzervime dhe nxirren konkluzione qe ndodhin, por eshte e veshtire te detajohen si dhe pse, pasi jane pak a shume automatike dhe nuk jane vullnetare; p.sh. njerezit qe kane veshtiresi ne fjalime publike gelltiten shpesh, ose levizin pjese te trupit kuturu, etj.




> ....Sa te pakte jane personat qe kane arritur te "lexojne" ndonje gjest te rralle timin!!!! U ben 27  vjet keto te shkreta, dhe jam quajtur genjeshtar kur nuk kam qene, jam quajtur i vertete, kur kam dashur te genjej, e keshtu me rradhe...
> ...


hahahahha, ti je tip interesant plako  :buzeqeshje:  
Thjesht te uroj fat dhe optimizem, se nuk besoj te jesh kaq i vecante sa te mos gjendet dikush te te 'deshifroje'  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per mendimin tend per psikologet, ky eshte stereotip tipik tek ne shqiptaret, apo edhe me gjere ne popuj...(no offense). Psikologet jane njerez te shkences dhe jo tip alla-magjike sic mendojne disa, dhe natyrisht ata materialet e tyre te studimit i marin nga jeta, edhe eksperimentet i kryejne me njerez (ose kafshe  :buzeqeshje:  te marre po nga jeta. Nuk eshte shkence egzakte, por gjithsesi eshet shkence dhe metodat dhe protokollet jane shume rigoroze (te pakten ne SHBA).

P.S. Kujt i referohet firma jote, nese i referohet dickaje?

----------


## land

Nuk jam i veçante, vella... Dhashe si shembull veten time, per te folur konkretisht.
Mendoj qe jane te shumte personat qe keqkuptohen si puna ime.(pothuaj te gjithe jemi keqkuptuar nganjehere)
Nejse, edhe une kam degjuar qe psikologjine e quajne nje dege te mjekesise, madje edhe shkence... Por, le te rrije brenda ketyre mureve, e te mos kaloje kufinjte natyrore dhe te perdoret nga dikush per te kontrolluar jeten e nje tjetri, siç bejne zakonisht psikologet qe veprojne brenda disa skemave te shkruara dhe disa formulave teorike. 
Nuk jam aq i humbur sa te mendoj qe ka te beje me magjite apo banalitete te tilla...   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  
Gjithsesi, eshte e vertete qe shume veta jane ndihmuar prej psikologeve... Por eshte e vertete gjithashtu qe shumica e ketyre te ndihmuarve, me shume eshte demtuar prej psikologeve sesa eshte ndihmuar realisht.
Sepse, problemet marrin shpesh here zgjidhje "llogjike" me disa seanca, shtrire ne poltronat e ketyre te fundit, prandaj, edhe keta persona rralle here jane ne gjendje te zgjidhin vete ndonje problem; e pse ta bejne? - Kur eshte kaq e thjeshte te besh nje xhiro nga psikologu, te zbrazesh portofolin, e çdo gje duket me e lehte?
Me teper e kam fjalen se psikologu, nuk eshte aspak i interesuar ne personin qe po analizon... eshte njesoj si t'i hapesh zemren nje makine, e mbase edhe me keq, dikujt qe po ju analizon dhe ne masen e tij, po eksperimenton me ju.
Pikerisht, per faktin se ne 6 miljard njerez, kemi te bejme me 6 miljard individe te ndryshem, kjo e ben edhe me te mundshem qe pacienti te bjere pre e "eksperimenteve", ose studimit te sjelljes.
Nejse, gjithkush eshte i lire te veproje si te doje, apo jo? Dhe nuk jam une qe do te shpall si praktike te ndaluar profesionin e psikologut; shumica e te cileve frekuentojne psikologe te tjere... E ku mbyllet rrethi ketu?

----------


## diikush

> ........ E ku mbyllet rrethi ketu?


E shoh qe debati midis nesh do ishte i kote ne aspektin e psikologjise...pa krye e kam fjalen.... tek e fundit te gjithe kemi te drejten e shprehjes se opinionit tone per CDO GJE, sidomos ne forum  :buzeqeshje: 

Te uroj shendet.

----------


## land

> E shoh qe debati midis nesh do ishte i kote ne aspektin e psikologjise...pa krye e kam fjalen.... tek e fundit te gjithe kemi te drejten e shprehjes se opinionit tone per CDO GJE, sidomos ne forum 
> Te uroj shendet.


Epo vella, mjere forumi nese shkruaj vetem une aty, dhe mjere forumi nese te gjithe do te mendonin si une!!!
Une nuk shkrova qe t'ju ndaloj mendimin... me vjen keq nese e keni marre ne kete menyre.
Sa per firmen,  "Zoti flet edhe shqip"... per kete e keni fjalen?
Eshte thjeshte firma ime, nuk i referohem askujt, as po citoj ndokend tjeter... Mbase, rastesisht, mund ta kete shkruar ndonje tjeter para meje, nuk e di... di thjesht qe nuk e kam lexuar kund. Mmmmm,tjeter   :i merzitur:  , s'di ç'te them.

----------


## helene

> ... Por eshte e vertete gjithashtu qe shumica e ketyre te ndihmuarve, me shume eshte demtuar prej psikologeve sesa eshte ndihmuar realisht.


 po te ishte kollaj beheshim te gjithe psikologe :buzeqeshje: ,sikur te ishte thjesht duke lexuar internetin. ka dhe mjeke qe te vdesin ore :shkelje syri:

----------

